# T-Shirt Shipping Rates



## Smalldeal (Sep 2, 2013)

So I know i can ship 1 T-shirt in a poly mailer with USPS First Class for like $2.50. But could i get some rates you guys are paying for orders of 2,3,4,5,6,7,8,9 and 10 T-Shirts. Thanks.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

All depends on sizes and weights. Anything less than 14 ounces can be shipped first class which will always be the cheapest way to ship. Once you get heavier, rates become distance based. For me, anything less than 2 pounds it's still cheaper to use the post office priority shipping. Once I get over that, we usually use Fedex Ground.


----------

